# news 11/6



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede To Play Flash During Preseason In Burley*​ 









BOISE, Idaho, November 5, 2007 - Your Idaho Stampede announce that they will play a preseason game against the expansion Utah Flash on Monday, November 19 at 7 p.m. MST at Burley High School in Burley, Idaho. It will be the first professional basketball game ever played in the Magic Valley. 
"Burley High School obviously has a great basketball tradition," said Stampede Head Coach Bryan Gates. "Especially with the Bobcats coming off last year as defending state champions, both in boys and girls basketball."

Fans will get a taste of NBA style basketball, along with family entertainment, as the Stampede plan on putting together zany, fan interactive timeout contests, performances by the Stampede's lovable mascot AAA Rumble, and the Burley High School cheerleading team will perform at halftime.

"I am excited to have this level of basketball in this venue, to be this close to the players and to be able to see how the coaches operate and how the game functions," said Burley resident, Stampede season ticket holder and organizer of the event, Bob Brice. "You're going to be right in the middle of the action, plus the level of play that you don't get to see that often here. So I am excited about being able to bring this to the community."

Tickets for the preseason match up between the Stampede and Flash are going fast, as around 1,500 have already been sold. Tickets range from $8 for upper level seats to $15 for lower level seating. Fans can call Jeanne Kerbs at (208) 878-6606 to purchase tickets.

"This is a great opportunity to see players on the cusp of playing in the NBA," said Burley Athletic Director Gordon Kerbs. "Burley High School is fortunate to host an event of this magnitude."

Season tickets are now on sale for the 2007-08 season. Discounts and benefits are also available for groups of 15 or more. The home opener in downtown Boise is set for Friday, November 30 against the defending NBA D-League champion Dakota Wizards. For information, please contact a Stampede representative at (208) 388-4667.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Arsenal Host Pre-Season Game and Scrimmage*










Anaheim, Calif., November 5, 2007-The Anaheim Arsenal will host a Pre-Season game versus the Los Angeles D-Fenders on November 19 at 6:00PM. The Arsenal and D-Fenders will be entertaining the United States Marines as the game will take place at the Paige Fieldhouse located on the Camp Pendleton Marine Corps Base in Camp Pendleton, CA which is located just south of Orange County, CA. 
Arsenal and D-Fenders players will be taking part in a multi-faceted base tour prior to the game which will include visiting "Wounded Warriors", having a meal with the Marines in the Camp Pendleton cafeteria as well as signing autographs for the Marines before and after the game.

Marine Corps Base Camp Pendleton is the largest West Coast expeditionary training facility in the Marine Corps. The Base is home to the First Marine Expeditionary Force, 1st Marine Division, 1st Force Service Support Group, elements of the 3rd Marine Aircraft Wing, Marine Corps Recruit Depot Weapons & Field Training Battalion, School of Infantry, Marine Corps and Army Reserve Forces, Marine Corps Tactical Systems Support Activity, the Navy's Assault Craft Unit 5 and a Naval Hospital.

"The Marines sacrifice so much for the entire country that we feel humbled and honored to play for them." Jamaal Thomas, 2006-2007 Arsenal Forward and one of the 2007-2008 Arsenal training camp invitees, stated.

Marines and Sailors from Camp Pendleton continue to deploy in support of Operation Enduring Freedom and Operation Iraqi Freedom to conduct security and stabilization operations. Camp Pendleton's daytime population of 60,000 includes military personnel, their families, civilian employees and citizens of neighboring communities who conduct business here. Additionally, more than 28,000 retired military and 21,000 reservists depend on the Base's services and facilities.

Arsenal Head Coach Reggie Geary said, "From our perspective, this is the least we can do to honor our Marines and give them a great show. We are so fortunate to have Marines who make sacrifices for our country to keep us safe. It is a true honor to have this opportunity."

Jeff Jones, President of the Arsenal, said, "This event is just a small contribution to the men and women who selflessly lay down everything for this country. The Arsenal is honored to be able to host this event."

The Anaheim Arsenal will also be hosting the Bakersfield Jam for a Pre-Season scrimmage November 16 at 7:30PM to be held at the Arsenal's home court at the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center. The scrimmage will be highlighted by Arsenal sponsored FREE tickets and FREE parking to promote the opening of the 2007-2008 NBA Development League season. 

All basketball fans are invited out for a FREE night of NBA D-League entertainment which will include the D-League's first look at Arsenal top draft pick, 6'7" Forward Kedrick Brown. Allocated players for the Arsenal include 2006 2nd Round Draft Pick for the Clippers, 6'2" Guard Guillermo Diaz, as well as returning 6'9" Forward Steven Smith who played for the Atlanta Hawks this past NBA preseason. The FREE scrimmage will also serve as the debut of the new Anaheim Arsenal Dance Team as well as post-game player autograph sessions for all Arsenal fans.

Entering its seventh season, the NBA Development League, the NBA's minor league established to develop talent across all disciplines for the NBA, has relocated its headquarters from Greenville, S.C. to New York City. The move provides the D-League with direct access to the support and resources of the NBA and WNBA. During the 2006-07 season 19 NBA teams assigned 24 players to D-League rosters and 14 NBA teams called-up 16 players ('Gatorade Call-ups'). In addition to players, the D-League has also provided the training ground for every referee hired by the NBA since 2002, and this season the first former D-League coach will lead an NBA team as Sam Vincent takes over the reigns with the Charlotte Bobcats.

The Arsenal season tips off at home on November 24 against the Utah Flash at 7:30PM at the Arena at the Anaheim Convention Center. Arsenal 2007-2008 season tickets are on sale now and can be purchased by calling the Arsenal Ticket Office at (714)635-BALL.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Stampede Partner With 3FOR3 Productions For River City Showdown 1-on-1 Tournament*










BOISE, Idaho, November 6, 2007 - Your Idaho Stampede announce a partnership with 3FOR3 Productions, to put together the "River City Showdown", the first 1-on-1 basketball tournament in the Treasure Valley. 
The tournament will match up the best players from all over the Northwest. The River City Showdown will take place on January 19, 2008, when the top players in all divisions meet up in a tournament format. All participants will receive a ticket to an Idaho Stampede basketball game and the top players from the Open Division will get a chance to play on the Stampede's home court in downtown Boise prior to their January 26 game against the Los Angeles D-Fenders. 

The Open Division winner will not only be crowned the River City Showdown champion, but will also win a $250 grand prize and chance to start their NBA dream by being invited to the Idaho Stampede's 2008 Free Agent camp. All division winners will receive championship t-shirts. 

There are divisions for all levels of play. Each division is segmented according to age: the Open Division (19 years and older), the men's and women's Adult Division (17 years and older), boy's and girl's High School Division (15-16 years old), boy's and girl's Junior Division (13-14 years old) and boy's and girl's Starter Division (11-12 years old). 

Registration ranges from $35-$40 and can be done online at rivercityshowdown.com. For inquiries or questions, please call (208) 830-7115 or email to: [email protected].


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Mad Ants Slash Season Ticket Prices*










The Fort Wayne Mad Ants announced today that they are offering a "Procrastinators Special" on Mad Ants' season tickets for their inaugural campaign. The team is slashing season ticket prices by more than ten percent. As a result, Lower Arena Level season tickets will now cost $430 compared to $480; Upper Arena Level Tickets will cost $215 compared to $240; and Lower Level End Zone tickets will now cost $108 compared to $120.Single-game tickets are also on sale now for the Mad Ants 2007-2008 season. As a special offer for those who buy tickets for the Mad Ants' season opener on November 23, 2007, fans can purchase half-price tickets to the team's second game on Sunday, November 25. With future NBA stars like Jeremy Richardson, Larry Turner, and former Indiana University standout Roderick Wilmont on board, fans should not miss out on the incredible savings the Mad Ants are offering to see the best basketball Fort Wayne has experienced. Single-game tickets can be purchased at all Ticketmaster locations, including the Allen County War Memorial Coliseum, or by calling a Mad Ants' representative today at (260) 469-4667. 
The Mad Ants also offer ticket discounts and benefits for groups of 10 or more. The team's home opener is set for Saturday, November 23 against the Tulsa 66ers. For more information and a complete season schedule, visit the Mad Ants' website at www.fortwaynehoops.com.


----------

